# Just finished my first viv... Exo Terra 18x18x24



## airplanenut (May 18, 2009)

I rather like how this one turned out, and it will be housing my Costa Rican G&B auratus that are finishing up their quarantine time. Credit goes to Patrick Nabors at Saurian for the background/waterfall kit which saved me a huge amount of time and looks absolutely fantastic.

At this point, the only thing I may change are the vines on the two sides of the background. A lot of leaves died early on, and I haven't seen much growth in a while. While I like them, I might sub them out for a few Wandering Jews that I have. I'll also add a coco hut or two, but those are currently in the quarantine tubs (there is a hollowed out log that has a good amount of dark space)

While many people like the doors to the Exo-Terra as they are, I opted to rotate the tank 90 degrees so the doors are on the side, giving me an unobstructed view from the front.


















































...and hidden in the back is a secluded pond, which gives the waterfall a soothing water drip sound all day 










Jeremy


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice, I like the background alot.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That's cool... I like how it opens on the side rather than the front... that's the side right?


----------



## airplanenut (May 18, 2009)

eos said:


> That's cool... I like how it opens on the side rather than the front... that's the side right?


Yes... on the right side when you look at it head-on. Luckily the background is just under 18" wide, so both doors can open fully.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Is the background made out of foam a plastic of some kind?

Looks nice!


----------



## airplanenut (May 18, 2009)

The background feels like plastic, but I think it's technically a high-density foam. Here's Saurian's page on the background.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Tank is pretty sweet. That's pretty funny, I made an exo a year or so ago with that same background and rotated the tank the same way to open from the side! My back door never opened fully though as it hit but it didn't bother me. I must warn you that a couple plants you have in there will grow HUGE (looks like a plant "kit" bought from Patrick as I see some he uses a lot).

I still have that background in a 20T (or extra high whichever you prefer), but the tank is sitting in my storage. 

Vivariumworks, the backgrounds Patrick makes are some type of foam sprayed into molds that harden like plastic. I'm not sure on exactly what it is so you might want to hit him up with any questions although they are made out of house by a friend of his.

EDIT: I forgot to add that maybe you should move those broms up off the soil and onto the background or branch in there. They don't like to be planted in the substrate if it's constantly wet (I'm guessing it's going to be right at the bottom of that waterfall). Just a suggestion.


----------



## airplanenut (May 18, 2009)

Jim,

With your suggestion of moving the broms, how wet do they need it to be? I can certainly pull them out/move them around, but a branch wouldn't be wet much, except for a misting or ambient humidity. Is that enough moisture for the broms?

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

I really like that background but I think it would look even better with some broms mounted on the back.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

airplanenut said:


> Jim,
> 
> With your suggestion of moving the broms, how wet do they need it to be? I can certainly pull them out/move them around, but a branch wouldn't be wet much, except for a misting or ambient humidity. Is that enough moisture for the broms?
> 
> ...


Actually the broms should _not_ be constantly wet. Just make sure to water the cups (I let mine dry out from time to time). Their roots will just be there to anchor them down.


----------



## airplanenut (May 18, 2009)

Hmmm... in that case, what would be the best method of putting them in? Right now, all four are planted in the substrate, and I don't have anything per se to put them in, other than perhaps tying one down to a branch or the top of a piece of wood... but then the roots would just be exposed.

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

i'm not sure how tough that background is but there are serval methad to attach the brom to the background Do a quick search on it or tie them down on the branch with fishing line. good luck


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

airplanenut said:


> Hmmm... in that case, what would be the best method of putting them in? Right now, all four are planted in the substrate, and I don't have anything per se to put them in, other than perhaps tying one down to a branch or the top of a piece of wood... but then the roots would just be exposed.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeremy


Exposed roots are just fine on epiphytic bromeliads. 

Oh and midget, you aren't going to pierce that background without breaking it. It's pretty close to plastic. So in that case silicone with a dab of hot glue to hold it until dry would work. But like you said search for ways to attach it to wood as there are a few.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

After reading it, its a high density urithane foam. I use the same stuff but I use it to give support to the resin casts. I cast in the resin then fill in the high density foam to give the thin resin support. Most places that make backgrounds use the urithane foam rather than resin but I can't ever figure out why except that its an inexpensive casting medium. However I've found it almost impossible to work with as a direct casting medium as it sticks to the molds too much. Even the good silicone ones eventually. Cool, thanks!


----------



## airplanenut (May 18, 2009)

I've moved one into the piece of wood, which leaves three more. Is there anything I can put them in so they can basically stay where they are, perhaps not as wet? I rather like where I've put them, especially the one that (inadvertently) is right below a small drip so it stays full of water.

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

airplanenut said:


> I've moved one into the piece of wood, which leaves three more. Is there anything I can put them in so they can basically stay where they are, perhaps not as wet? I rather like where I've put them, especially the one that (inadvertently) is right below a small drip so it stays full of water.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeremy


If you want to keep them on the bottom I would suggest laying a small piece of cork bark down there and mounting them on that. Regular driftwood might work but depending on how wet the substrate is it might become saturated and cause some problems later on.

I'm not a brom expert but keeping them off the ground has always worked best for me. Others might have other experiences but this is more the norm in a soggy frog tank (people do grow them in pots regularly but they are more than likely drier than our tanks are). Not sure about the one under the drip either. Keep your eye on them and keep us updated.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

VivariumWorks said:


> After reading it, its a high density urithane foam. I use the same stuff but I use it to give support to the resin casts. I cast in the resin then fill in the high density foam to give the thin resin support. Most places that make backgrounds use the urithane foam rather than resin but I can't ever figure out why except that its an inexpensive casting medium. However I've found it almost impossible to work with as a direct casting medium as it sticks to the molds too much. Even the good silicone ones eventually. Cool, thanks!


Good to know! I have no idea why he chooses to use it either as I've never asked


----------



## airplanenut (May 18, 2009)

> Not sure about the one under the drip either. Keep your eye on them and keep us updated.


I don't think the drip will be a problem... the drip goes right down a leaf into the middle of the brom. But I'll look into re-mounting these guys as suggested.


----------

